# Snowy trail ride on Rusty



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Cannot get the darn pictures to show up...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

GREAT photos!!! love them.


and I DO know what you mean. The horse I lease, his spooks are not the end of the world. I know that he won't go wacko. I KNOW his limits (or at least I'm pretty sure). Some other horses, you get on and you just feel like you're riding a wide open place, not knowing how far this animal will go if something takes it mentally away from you for a sec. My X comes back to me real fast. And, when he's with me, he's with me. Such a great feeling.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> GREAT photos!!! love them.
> 
> 
> and I DO know what you mean. The horse I lease, his spooks are not the end of the world. I know that he won't go wacko. I KNOW his limits (or at least I'm pretty sure). Some other horses, you get on and you just feel like you're riding a wide open place, not knowing how far this animal will go if something takes it mentally away from you for a sec. My X comes back to me real fast. And, when he's with me, he's with me. Such a great feeling.


Yes! I can't explain it... but it's like I fit snugly on his back, like I can't fall off, even if I tried! Doesn't make sense I know... obviously I can fall off, but somehow, I feel like I fit there just right. And when he spooks, it's like he's saying "let's get away from the scary thing together" not "get off my back so I can escape"! My daughter once witnessed Kodak spook while I was riding her, and according to her, Kodak was deliberately trying to get me off her back. She didn't stop at one spook, but ran, and twisted, and threw herself so I would fly off her just when I was regaining my balance from the first spook. The way my daughter described it is that Kodak felt I was holding her back from trying to get away from the scary object, so her only choice was to ditch me so she could get away. I don't take it personally, but it feels so good to ride a horse who doesn't want to ditch me!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The spots on his ears ... I can't get over how adorable they are.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I''m so glad you got out for a ride on Rusty, this is an important time for you to set the boundaries and behaviour patterns and it was good to get him out alone and very glad you persevered and made him go out, this gets easier with repeats but it's important to keep it up as much as you can, I know this is a difficult time for you and your family and also it being winter but if you can ride out a few times over the winter it will pay off for you later.
When I bought the mare I have now she had lots of trail work but never alone. I bought her in Dec and it was a bad winter so I wasn't able to do any riding til spring and when I mounted up and started out down the road she stopped when we turned off into the fields and I thought ok this is it, we have to work through this. I didn't have a crop with me so just my seat and leg aids and a good swat with my hand on her rump and a good firm get gong you, praying I would be able to deal with what she handed out to me but she caved in and out we went. Never had it happen again but it is so important to settle these issues right away before they become bigger problems. Even the best horse is not above testing their rider once in a while.

Good for you. All the best to you and your family

P.S love the polka dot ears.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes @Woodhaven, I agree, it's important to get as many rides as possible, some of them alone! I do not want to have a buddy sour horse because I will likely be doing a lot of trail riding by myself. Even short rides like this are good I think. But once the weather is good enough, I want to go on long ones. He tends to be a little more excited for the first 10 minutes or so, then settles down. I look forward to some wet saddle pads and long rides. 

I didn't have a crop either, and I'm trying to figure out a place I could put it on my saddle or on my body so I have one when Rusty gets a bit stubborn. Once or twice, we have had to use one in the riding ring just to get him going. Once he's moving forward, he's usually ok. Is there such a thing as a telescopic crop??? Something I can stick in my pocket? We made out ok, but I did wish I had a crop for a few minutes. 

But yes, the polka dot ears though


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I always feel like rides like that are really productive-a little challenging to work through and build some understanding of each other, but still enjoyable. 

I love trails with that deep snow- it feels like a fairy tale as you hear that _whoosh_ and _crunch _of plowing through the snow. 

Pictures were great too!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...my crop I used as a kid had a hand-hold loop on it for my wrist to go through......
So, most saddles have "d-rings"...
A small snap stitched on a string to the loop and attacked to those rings...or use Velcro.

:smile:, one crop for mental encouragement and occasional "you-will" for the times he tests and should not. :wink:
Glad you had a good ride and fun in the snow....such a nice post to read!!

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Acadianartist said:


> Is there such a thing as a telescopic crop???


Yes. :twisted:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> Yes. :twisted:


OMG, there is! I just googled it! I totally need one. 

I sort of picture what you're describing @horselovinguy, but wouldn't it either hang down, or lay across the back of the saddle? If hanging down, might it not confuse the horse? I ride Rusty in a dressage saddle btw. Not sure it has D rings, but I'll have a look. 

Still, a crop I can keep in my pocket, or in a saddle bag, would be awesome! Was just thinking I need one of those saddle pads with the pockets too... 

And I was going to get a biothane bridle done in a deep red for Rusty. The one he is wearing was Kodak's (but I now ride her bitless so don't need it for her anymore). But now I kind of like the teal blue on him... decisions, decisions.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> And I was going to get a biothane bridle done in a deep red for Rusty. The one he is wearing was Kodak's (but I now ride her bitless so don't need it for her anymore). But now I kind of like the teal blue on him... decisions, decisions.



Sounds like you have made one decision....


_*Rusty is STAYING!!*_
:clap::clap::clap:


Me thinks you just made that official. 
:confused_color: ...
:shrug:....


:runninghorse2:...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Avna said:


> The spots on his ears ... I can't get over how adorable they are.


I wish I could ride him just so I could look at those ears going along in front of me for awhile.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> Sounds like you have made one decision....
> 
> 
> _*Rusty is STAYING!!*_
> ...


I cannot imagine NOT keeping him, quite honestly. He's fun, it feels like we "fit" well together, I can overcome the little challenges he throws at me. He's also getting along with the others, fitting in well at our barn, very friendly with everyone he sees. No vices. And he's only 6, so with a little finishing, he can give me many years of riding! So barring anymore colic episodes or other major health issues... he'll be mine eventually. Honestly, I'd have bought him already if it hadn't been for the fact that my funds are depleted from numerous trips to hospital, hotel stays, etc. A couple more months should be enough. And it will confirm the fact that his colic episode was just a fluke. The owner is patient and understanding, luckily. She got another project horse to work on, though she keeps telling me she knows I am going to keep Rusty. Who wouldn't? 

I did a fecal count btw, and it was over 400. So I immediately dewormed him with Eqvalan Gold, and will do another fecal in a month or so to see if we've cleared them up. Maybe parasites were the cause of the colic.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I rarely ever carry a crop now but in the old days when I was riding horses that might act up and need one, I didn't like to carry a crop in my hand all the time so I wore high riding boots and I would stick the crop in my boot. Worked great, the horse would act up and PRESTO the crop was there in my hand, horsey would say "where the heck did that come from, better behave". In the hundreds of miles I kept it like that it was never a problem. the only problem that I can think of is it might catch on a bush if you are riding in heavy bush but never happened to me and I imagine it would just [pull out.

This was a regular crop, a dressage type is too long. I have even done it with rubber boots but there is more loose space at the top of the boot so it might flop about a bit.

I don't know what type of winter riding boot you wear but if it a little high you can slip a crop down inside it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes! I can't explain it... but it's like I fit snugly on his back, like I can't fall off, even if I tried! Doesn't make sense I know... obviously I can fall off, but somehow, I feel like I fit there just right. And when he spooks, it's like he's saying "let's get away from the scary thing together" not "get off my back so I can escape"! My daughter once witnessed Kodak spook while I was riding her, and according to her, Kodak was deliberately trying to get me off her back. She didn't stop at one spook, but ran, and twisted, and threw herself so I would fly off her just when I was regaining my balance from the first spook. The way my daughter described it is that Kodak felt I was holding her back from trying to get away from the scary object, so her only choice was to ditch me so she could get away. I don't take it personally, but it feels so good to ride a horse who doesn't want to ditch me!


I feel the same way about my Brooke. She can spook and try to spin and bolt, but it is always "let's you and me get outta here!" And she believes me when I tell her that together we can be brave.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> I rarely ever carry a crop now but in the old days when I was riding horses that might act up and need one, I didn't like to carry a crop in my hand all the time so I wore high riding boots and I would stick the crop in my boot. Worked great, the horse would act up and PRESTO the crop was there in my hand, horsey would say "where the heck did that come from, better behave". In the hundreds of miles I kept it like that it was never a problem. the only problem that I can think of is it might catch on a bush if you are riding in heavy bush but never happened to me and I imagine it would just [pull out.
> 
> This was a regular crop, a dressage type is too long. I have even done it with rubber boots but there is more loose space at the top of the boot so it might flop about a bit.
> 
> I don't know what type of winter riding boot you wear but if it a little high you can slip a crop down inside it.


Great idea! I may just do that. I looked at the telescopic crops, and even closed, they're 10 inches long. So still a little too cumbersome to fit in my pocket. But in my boot, that would definitely work. And if I go on longer trail rides when the weather improves, I'll start taking saddle bags so I can bring a lunch, etc. So I can just stick it in there I imagine.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just remember for a crop to be a effective tool and "enforcer" to stop tantrums of not going it must be used immediately.
Takes to long to have to reach in a saddle bag, extract the thing to be of benefit...
The boot thing works as it is a instant and trust me Rusty will see and hear the movement of it being retrieved and get it moving in a hurry...he is no dummy.
He_ is _testing you for that leadership thing....smart horses and good trail horses always test some to make sure you are on your game and looking out for your bacon and his!!
Like I said, _Rusty is no dummy!_

:cowboy:....
_jmo..._


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL pictures, wow, it looks like you've got such a lovely place to trail ride! I have always wanted to do a snowy trail like that but live too far south to have ever had the chance. Maybe someday! It sounds like Rusty is a good, trustworthy mount for you and seems like a great partner! Can't wait to hear how you two progress


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@Acadianartist my daughter rides an older horse (22 this year) who gets "stuck" occasionally. She also rides in a dressage saddle and sticks her crop in the gullet and a little off to the side so she can grab quickly. She taps her horse on the shoulder to get her attention. Gracie has figured out when the crop comes out and usually comes "unstuck" before the tap. She has never had issues with the crop going under the saddle or falling out - and Gracie is extremely mutton withered.

Love the Rusty shots and the fact that he can bring a smile to your face.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

*raises hand* I too used to keep a short crop in my boot for when my otherwise-good horse got "stuck" leaving home. If you don't end up needing it, then, great! But better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Having it snapped on to a snap and ring on the saddle would take too much time and possibly two hands to get it undone which at times you can not afford.
I could have the crop in my hand in a nano second and be using it before the horse had time to think.

I have tried (long ago) to put it in the gullet but I did loose a crop that way and I always worried about it putting pressure on the wither and it takes more time to put it to effective use.

good luck and happy riding.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the polka dots on each ear! 


Also, jealous. Love snow, but we rarely get it. We get ice or slush, then snow, maybe, then freeze and thaw. Means it "t'aint a fit night (or day.... my add) out for mannnn nor beast!" (W.C. Fields)


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I trail ride with a rope halter under the bridle with an attached lead rope that I either loop around the horn or tuck into a belt loop depending on what saddle I'm riding. That lead rope is made of yacht line with a leather popper at the end, and can easily be used down the shoulder, behind the saddle, or flipped against my boot if a horse gets sticky. It's readily available, easier to grab than a crop, and I find it more effective. 

It sounds like Rusty is getting herd-bound, so if he were mine, I'd let him relax on his trail rides and when you get back home, lope circles for 10 minutes or so or leave him saddled and tied for an hour while you do barn chores. That usually helps the horse realize that coming home doesn't always mean he gets unsaddled, fed, and turned out with his buddies.


I love his ears, too. The spots !!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, wrong post.


----------

